
What Sank Yahoo? Blame Its Nice Guy Founders - rlalwani
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-25/what-sank-yahoo-blame-its-nice-guy-founders
======
rlalwani
Brief history of Yahoo! and mistakes it made.

